# final 55 gal setup for now...



## jonscilz (Dec 2, 2004)

well heres my 55 gallon setup for the time being... ive moved back into school and got some live plants finally in there and even though the pic shows my oscar he now belongs to george at the shark aquarium (i dropped him off when i picked up my new/first rhom yesterday night - which you can see here http://www.piranha-fury.com/pfury/index.ph...topic=70315&hl). he was gettin too big and ate too much and shat everywhere = pain in the ass. ...yes i only have an aqua clear 300 for now... i was running that in conjunction with my emperor 330 but now im waiting on an xp3 to come in. lemme know what you guys think!


----------



## Piranha Fan (Jan 15, 2005)

:nod: very nice setup you got I like it


----------



## jonscilz (Dec 2, 2004)

thanks! my reds just hang out under that big thing in the middle most of the time except when theyre hungry...


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Sweet setup









*_Moved to Piranha Pics 'n' Vids_*


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

Judazzz said:


> Sweet setup
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ditto


----------



## WorldBelow07 (Dec 16, 2004)

nice


----------



## joefromcanada (Apr 16, 2004)

thats looks good man


----------



## janus (Oct 28, 2004)

Nice set-up!


----------



## 351winsor (Aug 3, 2004)

I got a 55g with a aquaclear 300 to.Nice tank.


----------



## Fresh2salt (Jul 16, 2004)

nice setup. all you need now is a background :laugh:


----------



## Ries (Mar 20, 2004)

verry nice setup :nod:


----------



## Slim (Jan 9, 2005)

were did you get the driftwood? Ive been looking for some forever and want some cheap but cant find any? Any suggestions would be great?


----------



## Brendan (Oct 7, 2004)




----------



## Stugge (Jul 27, 2003)

Nice but how about a background?


----------



## dalejr8fan (Dec 21, 2004)

nice!!


----------



## killerbee (Aug 18, 2004)

Needs a background, i don't like multi color gravel but if you like then thats cool, and last i would take out that fake driftwood in the middle.

I had the same one i got from petsmart, it started to loose the paint after 1 month of having it in the p's tank. I took it back, they were cool about it. I didn't want to risk my fish' health, just trying to help u out bro. good luck


----------



## jonscilz (Dec 2, 2004)

the driftwood i got at a fish store called ocean gallery in north jersey... i think i paid like 15$ a piece for them - not cheap but not too much and i like how they look. theyre mounted on slate.

i dunno i havent seen any backgrounds i really like. sometimes i just like the look of being able to see through a tank. any recommendations on what background would look good?

killerbee: yea i have been worried about the paint on that thing chipping. i saw it at petsmart for 15$ and i couldnt resist it just looked so cool. i wanted something that would scale the height of my tank and not cost too much so it fit for now. for now my convict has taken it over and will probably lay her next eggs inside the cave in the top so well see... if it starts to peel ill definately get rid of it.

ive been thinking about adding some micro sword and removing one of the pieces of driftwood or maybe the one plant on the second from right in the picture but im not sure yet. does anybody have any experience with microsword? im afraid itll take over the tank and make it hard to clean my gravel so i dunno...

thanks for the coments guys!


----------



## killerbee (Aug 18, 2004)

man you got it cheap i got mine for $25 at pretsmart, but i took it back any way. i like your driftwood i wonder if its the same i got its called cypress driftwood. I want some more but my lfs hasn't been able to get anymore









As for the background for a while i liked the fact also that you can see through the tank. As a matter of fact my fish seemed to swim more too. but i couldn't stand to see all the wiring and it didn't make for a pleasant site in my livingroom.

Something that will look good in my opinion is just a black background or one of those nature photo background from petmart. like this:










BTW: post mor pics of your fish and tank.


----------



## SLANTED (Dec 7, 2003)

Looks great bro.


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

I like that middle driftwood, very unique--adds style to the tank!


----------

